# The Bylaws



## Flatlander (Jul 22, 2004)

The Bylaws of the Obssessed With Martial Talk Anonymous Board (OWMTAB) have been declared as being:

#1) Always offer a stool to Tess
#2) Compliment Kaith on his hair (he likes that)
#3) Do not turn off your computer, unless it's bedtime.
#4) Keep cracker crumbs out of keyboard
#5) Never ever use carpenter's glue as hairstyling product (not really applicable here, but a good rule)
#6) No foul language! (Seig wears pointy boots)
#7) Only wear leisure suit on laundry day
#8) Become a Supporting Member of Martial Talk to enjoy all the zany, secret, Members Forum stuff.
#9) Compliment Kaith on his hair (he likes that)
#10) Stay out of political discussions in the study, unless you're really sure about what you're posting - those guys will eat you for breakfast (we are missing a few members, and I think hardheadjarhead ate them)
#11 Always wear your protective helmet in the Kenpo rooms :viking3: 
#12 Rich Parsons makes a great shield :knight: 

#13 If you need your diaper changed call on Flatlander or MACaver :uhyeah: 

#14 Hand in all assignments to Doc _on time :asian: _

#15 Share your Oreos or anything chocolate  

#16 Anyone willing to admit their obsession :tantrum: gets a stool!

#18 Compliment Kaith on his hair (it brings back memories)  

#17 Remember to thank people who help you with positive rep points  
#18 Pssst...Hardheadjarhead only wants you to think he's mean! He's really a nice guy:wink: 
#19 If you hire RCastillo as your secret agent :ninja: expect to wait...good help is sooo hard to find!


#20 Always remember to check the closet before bedtime :lookie:



Please feel free comment or make a suggestion, and we look forward to your contributions.  All suggestions MUST be endorsed by Kaith's hair in order to be considered valid.  (Hair looks good today, Kaith)

flatlander, stoolman of the board.


----------



## Zepp (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm not a MartailTalk addict!  Addicts go to meetings!

Pass me a stool please.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 22, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> The Bylaws of the Obssessed With Martial Talk Anonymous Board (OWMTAB) have been declared as being:
> #13 If you need your diaper changed call on Flatlander or MACaver :uhyeah:
> .



Now just one darn minnit here! I change diapers for only two young ladies that I know and love and adore. 

But if there are other (adult...*SINGLE*..._available_) ladies that need help in that area I MIGHT consider it.  :uhyeah:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 22, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> flatlander, stoolman of the board.


Dan you are exceeding my expectations as the best SOB around  ...now where's my stool?

An addendum:

#21 If your obsession here leads to deep psychological problems and you break a law as a result, Michael Billings can psychoanalyze :erg: you and then preside over your hearing in court!:hammer:

Hmmm... MACaver...Let's see... Adult women who need their diapers changed?...Any MT 100+ year old addicts...Dan we'll have to check our charter membership list. MACaver park it on a stool and we'll get back to you on that...


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 22, 2004)

What's the criteria for joining?  Is being online 10+ hours enough?  :uhyeah:

- Ceicei


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 22, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> What's the criteria for joining? Is being online 10+ hours enough? :uhyeah:
> 
> - Ceicei


Bylaw #16 Anyone willing to admit their obsession :tantrum: gets a stool!  I'm guessing you're in :uhyeah: !  Welcome!


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 22, 2004)

Anyone who puts in the effort to play "poetry change a letter" gets a stool.  Here, have mine. *Ooohh, cracker crumbs*  Munch munch munch.


----------



## Seig (Jul 22, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Dan you are exceeding my expectations as the best SOB around  ...now where's my stool?
> 
> An addendum:
> 
> ...


Not true, after he analyzes you, he can supervise your probation or parole.


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 22, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Anyone who puts in the effort to play "poetry change a letter" gets a stool. Here, have mine. *Ooohh, cracker crumbs* Munch munch munch.


You ate all of them???  

- Ceicei


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 22, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> Not true, after he analyzes you, he can supervise your probation or parole.


Even better!!!  Have a stool please!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 22, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> You ate all of them???
> 
> - Ceicei


Ceicei how would you like to head up the refreshment committee?  Dan just keeps bringing those stale crackers to every meeting:uhyeah:


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 22, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Ceicei how would you like to head up the refreshment committee? Dan just keeps bringing those stale crackers to every meeting:uhyeah:


Only if I get to rid the MT bugs that eat those crackers.

- Ceicei


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 22, 2004)

#22 If your obsession leads you to break out in song...See Sean Wold we hear he does a mean karaoke! :xtrmshock


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 22, 2004)

You know what they say, 'Good things come to those who wait!" :samurai:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 22, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Now just one darn minnit here! I change diapers for only two young ladies that I know and love and adore.
> 
> But if there are other (adult...*SINGLE*..._available_) ladies that need help in that area I MIGHT consider it.  :uhyeah:





			
				MJ-HI-YA said:
			
		

> Hmmm... MACaver...Let's see... Adult women who need their diapers changed?...Any MT 100+ year old addicts...Dan we'll have to check our charter membership list. MACaver park it on a stool and we'll get back to you on that...


Alrighty I'll amend that statement... GEEZ... ok here goes
But if there are other (adult... *SINGLE*..._available_ ... *and* between the ages of 24 and 39, and are MA's) ladies that might need help in that area I *MIGHT* consider it. :uhyeah:



der! is dat bedder? sheesh


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 22, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Alrighty I'll amend that statement... GEEZ... ok here goes
> But if there are other (adult... *SINGLE*..._available_ ... *and* between the ages of 24 and 39, and are MA's) ladies that might need help in that area I *MIGHT* consider it. :uhyeah:
> 
> 
> ...


Dat's much bedder, but I doubt any of them wear diapers, but hey ya never know?!!!:rofl:


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jul 22, 2004)

> 10) Stay out of political discussions in the study, unless you're really sure about what you're posting - those guys will eat you for breakfast (we are missing a few members, and I think hardheadjarhead ate them)


   I saw him picking his teeth with what must have been finger bones the other day....  And when we went out for buffalo wings...maybe I should have checked that they really were wings....    Eeew.  

stool please


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 22, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> You know what they say, 'Good things come to those who wait!" :samurai:


Ok patience....wake me up when it's over...:jaws:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 22, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> I saw him picking his teeth with what must have been finger bones the other day.... And when we went out for buffalo wings...maybe I should have checked that they really were wings.... Eeew.
> 
> stool please


 :wavey: Hi Feisty Mouse!  A stool for you...but of course!  Uh...Ceicei just to be safe maybe don't put Hardheadjarhead on that refreshment committee with ya...


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 22, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Ok patience....wake me up when it's over...:jaws:



Hark, I hear a challege? :boxing:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 22, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Dat's much bedder, but I doubt any of them wear diapers, but hey ya never know?!!!:rofl:


Well then I guess I'll have to check them out personally then won't I?  :uhyeah:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 22, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> Hark, I hear a challege? :boxing:


:ninja: Well LOL kinda...What were you hired to do????


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 22, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Well then I guess I'll have to check them out personally then won't I? :uhyeah:


Dan I think he's obsessed enough and a good sport what do ya say?  A stool for this guy? Yeah that'd be nice...


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 22, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> :ninja: Well LOL kinda...What were you hired to do????




I don't know, they have me on hold! :idunno:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 23, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Dan I think he's obsessed enough and a good sport what do ya say?  A stool for this guy? Yeah that'd be nice...


:lol: 
Me no obsessed... (c'mere baby lemme talk to you for a sec..) I have _perfect_ control!  (laughter track from Dark Side Of The Moon)

Oh and MJ don't bother Ceicei...she's busy with the games on MT.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 23, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> :lol:
> Me no obsessed... (c'mere baby lemme talk to you for a sec..) I have _perfect_ control! (laughter track from Dark Side Of The Moon)
> 
> Oh and MJ don't bother Ceicei...she's busy with the games on MT.


:knight: uh... Rich???


----------



## TigerWoman (Jul 23, 2004)

I needed a laugh, you'all... um...not laughing at you.... but Flatlander, you certainly are creative in your down time.  Hey, I did take a whack at that poetry on the "old" thread but I guess I failed the rhyming at the end of the last one so that was that. I think I'm obsessed, haven't touched my quilt or done pottery in ages.  I'm not even going to class lately either though , still practicing once in a while, sigh, and checking into MT.  I'm not sure about Kaith's hair, little trekkie/trendy but it works...I think I just talked my way out of my stool, oh dear. TW


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 23, 2004)

Wrong.  Around here you talk your way onto stools, not out of them.  Here, have mine, I was just going to admire Kaith's hair anyway.


----------

